# List of female teachers accused of sex with students with Pictures



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*List of female teachers accused of sex with students with Pictures*

Dugg at Digg.com
The phenomenon of teachers accused or convicted of having sex with their students has come to the forefront of national and international news in recent years. More&#8230;
http://worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=53479


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Where were these teachers when I was in school???


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What he said!!!!


----------



## Banshees'Will (Feb 10, 2006)

Ms. Debra (LaFave) she's the one that does it (well, did it, a coule of shameful times) for me. I'll be right back...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Where were these teachers when I was in school???


Delta wants Brandy Lynn Gonzales


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Where were these teachers when I was in school???


Judas Priest no shit huh. I never, ever had a teacher that I had the hots for, not once.
Thats a friggin injustice.



Banshees'Will said:


> Ms. Debra (LaFave) she's the one that does it (well, did it, a couple of shameful times) for me. I'll be right back...


Same here bro. That is one gorgeous, albeit imbalanced little girl. I'd eat the peanuts out of... Well you know the rest..



 andy0921 said:


> Delta wants Brandy Lynn Gonzales


:L: :L:


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

When I was in the 7th grade, there was one teacher that was HOTTT as HELL. The best part was that aside from a great body, she wore spandex to show it off. 
I always made sure that if I had to stay after school, it was on a Tuesday when she was there (as did every other male student).


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Delta wants Brandy Lynn Gonzales


Ewwww.......

LeFave has those crazy cookie eyes, so no thanks. The first two pictured are more my speed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

some of those broads are just plain SCARY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I want to go back to school.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'd put Nicole Long on my short list for sure. (In my delusional, utterly fantastic world that is.)
Anyone see the resemblance between Deanna Bobo and Elizabeth Shue?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Where was Carrie when I was in school?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I second that.


----------

